# Tributes paid to BMX enthusiast Lee Sheldon of Leek who has passed away at the age of 23-years-old



## Northerner (May 18, 2016)

Tributes have been paid to a BMX enthusiast who has died at the age of just 23.

Lee Sheldon had been suffering from Type 1 diabetes for a number of years before he passed away at his home in Angle Street, Leek.

His family are now appealing for those who have diabetes to not ignore it but take medication and advice on how to deal with the illness – something Lee had apparently not been doing.

His father, Mick, of Barngate Street, Leek, led the tributes to his son.

He said: "Lee was happy, cheeky and had a marvellous sense of humour. He was lovable but not a rogue."

http://www.leek-news.co.uk/Tributes...Sheldon-Leek/story-29283908-detail/story.html

Very sad  Stay safe, people.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 18, 2016)

Local to me although I didn't know the young man.  As you say, very sad indeed.


----------



## Amigo (May 18, 2016)

Very sad and unnecessary death. Comments in the report are surely not accurate though; - no reason why type 1's are prohibited to drive as long as they test is there? 

'attended Buxton College to study an NCQ Level Three in motor mechanics, but due to his diabetes he was unable to drive so then took on an engineering apprenticeship'.


Read more: http://www.leek-news.co.uk/Tributes...tory-29283908-detail/story.html#ixzz491ukiFSh


----------



## Robin (May 18, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Very sad and unnecessary death. Comments in the report are surely not accurate though; - no reason why type 1's are prohibited to drive as long as they test is there?
> 
> 'attended Buxton College to study an NCQ Level Three in motor mechanics, but due to his diabetes he was unable to drive so then took on an engineering apprenticeship'.
> 
> ...


You aren't allowed to drive if you've lost hypo awareness, or had more than two hypos requiring assistance in any one year. Maybe, as it sounds he was a bit hit and miss with his insulin, these conditions applied.


----------



## HOBIE (May 18, 2016)

Sad !  Life. Hope the family are being supported.


----------



## Amigo (May 18, 2016)

Robin said:


> You aren't allowed to drive if you've lost hypo awareness, or had more than two hypos requiring assistance in any one year. Maybe, as it sounds he was a bit hit and miss with his insulin, these conditions applied.



Yes, sounds as if this tragically may have been the case Robin


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 18, 2016)

Poor, poor lad 23 years of age. My God that's less than half my age. A whole rich potential life ahead of him. What a bloody waste. Having had the condition for a while now I don't know about the rest of you but if you are anything like me it can sometimes be very easy to take it for granted. Something like this tragic poor young lad brings it right home to me and if any of you do sometimes take things a little for granted then you as well, I hope.


----------



## Redkite (May 18, 2016)

Awful .  So young, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2016)

He sounded like a very good lad.


----------

